# Old food labels and packets



## lost

I found these gems today. Sorry if this is the dullest thread ever created, but I love stuff like this.






3p! Ingredients: chicken fat






What have you found?


----------



## foz101

lost said:


> 3p! Ingredients: chicken fat



No tatties?  Those were the days, when you could actually see the crisps you were buying through the little window.

Will blurry old 80's Tennents do for now?


----------



## lost

I was just impressed with the chicken fat ingredient, they don't put that kind of thing in crisps any more.
They must have been delicious until the heart attack.

Those Lager Lovelies are real honeys.


----------



## RichardB

A self-heating can at RNTR Arrochar





Menu Master and a small quantity of cat food tins at Pirniehall


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt

Breakfast in the 90s (i think)


----------



## TK421

Golden Wonder, 3p, fantastic!

Few from me from a garage I found, not exactly food though:


----------



## diehardlove

nice pics ,you can still get the blue grinding paste lol 
bet them crisps were tasty


----------



## Goldie87

80's drinks cans found in Severalls ages back. Im sure there was more retro rubbish in that room, but not got pics 





In Abbey Park Bus Depot, Leicester





All Saints Brewery, Leicetser





T.G.Greens





1950's pepsi bottle





1930's Cherry blossom boot polish





1930's mansion polish


----------



## jezamon

very cool! great thread


----------



## cogito

cogito says: "I approve of this thread, and shall contribute!"


----------



## the harvester

makes half pint free!!!!





this one makes three and a half pints.......


----------



## lost

Excellent contributions so far.


----------



## neill

In an ROC base.




I was looking for an old house, which has now been demolished, this was part of a garage, and there were three more piles of cans, some bigger, arround 5000 to 7000 cans I estimate!




These have all been drunk by one person (Not me!), who is harmless enough and used this spot for a quiet drink for 5 years!


----------



## escortmad79

Mmmmmmmm Spira!!!


----------



## the harvester

I got one of those, looking a bit more weathered mind!


----------



## diehardlove

this is thread is making me hungry lol


----------



## mookster

a few from Fuller's Earth/La Porte Earthworks














and this, not exactly food though


----------



## banshee

the best crisp flavour ever: ) 




please make them again 
anyone any ideas on when the stopped doing them?


----------



## lost

Bovril flavoured crisps! 



mookster said:


> a few from Fuller's Earth/La Porte Earthworks



I hope you didn't find any bottles of ale. Not that they're mine or anything.


----------



## mookster

lost said:


> I hope you didn't find any bottles of ale. Not that they're mine or anything.



there were 2 Whitbread Light Ale bottles and a Holsten Pils bottle along with the old Britvic one........

and also, lol a the Bovril flavour crisps!


----------



## banshee

i did look inside to see if any bovril coated crumbs were left,no such luck


----------



## Landsker

RichardB said:


>



yikes, someone forget to do the washing up?


----------



## RichardB

That was just one of the piles of tins in there.


----------



## Stoka

Not on topic on such but still ...

Victorian pot-lids, pretty self explanitary as to what was in them.






Victorian mineral water bottles (codds)











And lots of mixed victorian glassware


----------



## mookster

found this packet in West Park today and thought of this thread






checked the dates on the back, best before October 1990!


----------



## Bad wolf

Wonderful thred,trip down into the past,


----------



## Sabtr

Found in an old shed.


----------



## the|td4

Here's a couple from me...

(sausage, love it! I havn't seen one of those in years  )

Some old bottles from a local dairy, whitley bay I think...





Old packets of cigarettes before any warnings! 






I don't know if these next pics are OT or not but I've been collecting old packets (and lots of other things!) for years, here's a couple of pics from my home office...


----------



## foz101

Ooooh a Mac SE! Superb! That was the first computer I really had, a reject from my dad's work. If you have Shufflepuck Cafe I will worship you. Or at least post an appreciative lolcat.


----------



## the|td4

foz101 said:


> Ooooh a Mac SE! Superb! That was the first computer I really had, a reject from my dad's work. If you have Shufflepuck Cafe I will worship you. Or at least post an appreciative lolcat.





Of course I have shufflepuck cafe !!! That is one bizarre game !!! I have it for that Atari STe on my desk (which I figured out how to image games onto floppes with that old win95 laptop, which has 'proper dos').

Actually I have a couple of Mac Classics, a mac workgroup server, a mac powerPC, an iMac and some new mac stuff, TiBook etc.

I have a heap of retro IT stuff.

Sufflepuck link atari... (my first computer was an atari STe) 
http://www.atari.st/view.php?id=1504

I now must get it for the SE now that I know you can!


----------



## foz101

the|td4 said:


> Of course I have shufflepuck cafe !!! That is one bizarre game !!!



Get it here for PC - http://www.abandonia.com/en/downloadgame/872 and open it with DOSbox.

And here is your cat (shufflepuck related)





Apologies for the hijack. Continue


----------



## Exploretime

the|td4 said:


> Old packets of cigarettes before any warnings!







Other than the 'TOBACCO SERIOUSLY DAMAGES HEALTH' ones!


----------



## the|td4

Dumptyboy said:


> Other than the 'TOBACCO SERIOUSLY DAMAGES HEALTH' ones!



haha oh yeah! doh ! 

...I suppose I meant the more recent 'great big warning stickers'

I hate those damn warning stickers, we all know smoking is bad yadda yadda, but they total ruin the quite often superb design element of the package. Camel cigarettes will never be the same !


----------



## BigLoada

Excellent thread! I love all these old packets etc. I should get some pics of my old bottles up. Love those old tab packets too!


----------



## JandChar

Ahhhhhh Memories!!  great thread!!


----------



## cogito

@the|td4

Is that Captain Spalding I see? Good man!


----------



## the|td4

cogito said:


> @the|td4
> 
> Is that Captain Spalding I see? Good man!




You'd be amazed by how many people who 'don't like clowns' ...


----------



## daddybear

banshee said:


> the best crisp flavour ever: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please make them again
> anyone any ideas on when the stopped doing them?



wouldnt bovril be just the same as beef flavour!!!


----------



## Sabtr

daddybear said:


> wouldnt bovril be just the same as beef flavour!!!




No they really do taste more like Bovril. I'm sure you can still get this flavour in some places - mind you the code could be years out!


----------



## banshee

daddybear said:


> wouldnt bovril be just the same as beef flavour!!!




they don't compare,i never eat beef crisps because you keep getting the horrible after taste when you burp,the same thing happens with bacon,never happened with the best flavour ever  i would love to know if they are still available,must be 10 years easy since i enjoyed a pack 

found these while working on a house in south london


----------



## Anthillmob74

i went to highgate cemetary [east] back in july [i think it was]. dont know if i did a report but what a cracking day out. went on me own and was so peaceful wandering around there.

anyways i came accross this on one of the graves







pic not too great, sunlight and me not having a fancy camera.


----------



## Anthillmob74

god knows how old but certainly minging in west parks mortuary


----------



## Anthillmob74

Sausage said:


> Found in an old shed.



haha my mum worked in presto when i was about 6 as a shelf stacker in the evenings. seems presto was the lidl of its day.


----------



## smilla

*wonderful stuff*

I know a guy in Liverpool who has collected over 3000 banana sticker labels (yes, banana sticker labels) and over 2000 triangular cheese labels!
Must get some pix.


----------



## escortmad79

Ilford Park:


----------



## mookster

one from RAF Upper Heyford


----------



## escortmad79

Couple from Castlehill Pit, Fife:











Pirniehall:


----------



## ugly77

*found this an thought of you!*

while in my lovely new tunnel i came (not litterally) accross this can, and how sad i had to put it on this thread




im a coke man meself but still


----------



## RichardB

Golden Wonder crisps, circa 1991 vintage.


----------



## lost

Is animal fat listed as an ingredient?


----------



## RichardB

I don't think so, just potatoes and E numbers.


----------



## banshee

bit of fish paste anyone?




couldn't get any wiff of it !
and to wash the missing fish paste down




'97 vintage,found while cleaning around my yard


----------



## Krypton

Chesswoods @ Cerebos Salt


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

A couple from Castletown ROC post...


----------



## thekatt

does what it says on the tin











Andy


----------



## Seahorse

Here's my tuppeny's worth...

Not particularly old, but abandoned foodstuffs at RAF Buchan nonetheless





Does this count?





TOMATO!!! Yum, yum. Dig that 80's hairstyle. 





Here we go... 50's advert





NO IDEA what was in these.





Stretching it a bit, but Hey! Fish is a food!!!


----------



## Pyroninja

Not exactly a packet but an old food lable all the same:






Inverkips Jusoda:






Inverkip again, few cans of unopened McEwans Export found in another room, abandoned nonetheless and still pretty gash to say the least...:






Some old skool coke in St Josephs care home






Fruit pastilles wrapper in Caldwells papermill






Ok so again not actual packaging or anything but so quirky I thought it should be added...Found in the abandoned village at Loch Bradan Waterworks:


----------



## Foxylady

Love that Coke wallpaper. How bizarre is that!


----------



## Cake!

This empty packet turned up under some floorboards recently, anyone know when these were 3p a pack?


----------



## RichardB

Early to mid 1970s I think.


----------



## escortmad79

Check out the ingredients! So simple & not an E number in sight


----------



## celo

I feel like i should be leaving my litter around while exploring, to give furture explorers something else to photograph! lol 

Lost, Did you see the old custard creams and golden wonder packets in our undergroud trip?

Celo


----------



## mcl

Cake! said:


> This empty packet turned up under some floorboards recently, anyone know when these were 3p a pack?



Feb 1971 - post decimalisation


----------



## banshee

found a few nice bottles today under the floor of a house i'm working on.


----------



## Mr Sam

not really food but i bought these for £1.95 in a charity shop recently along with an old lea and perins bottle for 75p


----------



## banshee

found this R WHITE small lemonade bottle in a drain today.any idea when they added the S at the end of the name ?


----------



## Kaputnik

Best Before 1987! Taken at RAF Driffield/ Staxton Wold.


----------



## banshee

found a few bits underneath the back seat of my mk2 escort 




spangles :yes:


----------



## hydealfred

A very old Fosters can - I wonder which Grand Prix it refers to


----------



## CitadelMonkey

*Crisps*




*Beer*


----------



## the silence

^^^^^^

Mmmm, Snaps. Now that takes me back! 

Ok mine aren't food related, but old nonetheless.


----------



## kevsy21

Not as old as some stuff in this thread but here's my contribution.


----------



## TK421

'Two for you'


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Soooouupp


----------



## Seahorse

Old Hunter & Sons beer bottle lying randomly in the middle of a field.

Yes folks, Peterhead used to have a brewery. 

I'm not entirely sure when it ceased production, but I have seen mention of it back in the 1800's.

Photo taken a couple of years ago, so I think I'll pop along next week and see if it's still there.


----------



## TranKmasT

*What a fooking superb thread*

This a great idea. I have a few of these odd photos from explores not interesting enough for a full report. 

Not wanting to sound like an old fart, I prefered the taste in the old packets. I used to like the old "Beef and onion". Can't stand the BBQ and Steak replacements. 












I had to post these too. What a novel way for data storage.


----------



## Saz123

this is great!


----------



## banshee

*nurse*

any bumps scrapes or bruises you get,i have a fully stocked first aid kit 





not many years out of date


----------



## Arblaster

*Old food labels*

*These images are a goldmine, if I might put it so, to us who work in the theatrical and scenic world of re-creating and themeing replicas for museums and the like.
Little details like the correct crisp packet for the era, screwed up in the gutter, are exactly the sort of thing people note, if subliminally.
This is the add-on for Robert Opie's marvellous work on packaging through the ages!*


----------



## Seahorse

Well if that's not confirmation that Lost's idea for a thread was well conceived, I don't know what is. 

_*Note to self*: snap pics of any old crap from now on_.


----------



## Seahorse

An old Heslop and Son of Peterhead bottle. The midden beside the site of the old Peterhead Golf Clubhouse site is slowly being uncovered by time and weather. Whilst it is mostly broken glass, crockery and the like turning up, the occasional gem from the early 1900's turns up.

The only reference I can find is to a company that owned some 77 public houses, and was based in Norton on Tees. More research needed to discover the Peterhead connection, if any.







Also uncovered is this intact gin bottle. This midden is an absolute treasure trove. Regular visits on the cards, especially after storms, to see what else pops out.






Peterhead Golf Club was established in 1841, and a new clubhouse was opened in 1969 away from this site. So anything in the midden would have to be dated from between that timescale. I imagine then, that there wil be some considerable way to go before any of the older artefacts start to turn up.

However, the original clubhouse burned down, with a replacement opened in 1887. There is considerable evidence of fire at the site of the midden. So might it just be possible that rather than it being a general rubbish tip, it is actually the spot where the fire damaged contents of the fire were deposited?


----------



## Foxylady

Seahorse said:


> An old Heslop and Son of Peterhead bottle. ... More research needed to discover the Peterhead connection, if any.... So might it just be possible that rather than it being a general rubbish tip, it is actually the spot where the fire damaged contents of the fire were deposited?



Just wondered, Seahorse, if the Peterhead bottle had been part of a consignment brewed specifically for the Golf Club.


----------



## Seahorse

Foxylady said:


> Just wondered, Seahorse, if the Peterhead bottle had been part of a consignment brewed specifically for the Golf Club.



It's certainly possible Foxy. I was only aware of Hunters (as per earlier pic) in the town, although there was apparently a brewery at one time in Inverugie Castle. Probably too early for a bottle to turn up at the golf club. Maybe.

I think Hunters operated under licence from Tenants at one time, so it's not beyond the bounds of possibility that Heslop's had a similar arrangement with a local brewer.

I have emailed Cameron's brewery to see if they have any info, as I think Heslop's had a connection there at some point.


----------



## Seahorse

OK, back to the bottles (I feel as if I'm hijacking the thread), it would appear that the Gordon's Gin bottle dates from about 1912. There is also a small Long John whisky bottle, a local blend now defunct, dating from about 1924. So quite a spread in dates.

Discovered this from the registered numbers embossed on the glass. So now I have to go back for another look at the Heslop and Son bottle to see if I can get a number from that to hopefully narrow down the search somewhat. Hopefully it won't have been covered up by sand yet. Fingers crossed.

Oh, gawd, I'm turning into a bottle anorak.


----------



## banshee

found a few emptys hidden in the roof of a massive house in hampstead.maybe the help had a problem


----------



## Lazarus

Wow guys some nice finds all round. I love old bottles and things, I have to say when I come across something like that I always have a hard job not picking them up and taking them home.


----------



## Zotez

Loved reading the thread and although I have no food labels to share, after seeing the other semi off topic things here I thought it would be acceptable to share these, I really like the artwork on them and it just shows how much nicer things were displayed back in the 1960s and 1970s:











And to keep it urbex related, a set of pens I found in West Park + a load of 1980s/1990s atari amiga games! How sad.


----------



## Scaramanger

*Walkers crisps*

@Trankmast

I remember buying that style of walkers crisp packet late 70's and they were 7p. Can't remember if it was before or after that that the window ran vertical right up the middle of the packet.


----------



## nelly

[/CENTER]

[/QUOTE]

This made me laugh, you could by the silverware from the pound store today and have 2p left in your pocket!!!


----------



## nelly

Fantastic thread


----------



## banshee

only a small mixer 




best before may'90 not that old


----------



## mookster

RAF Chenies, smelt nasty!





Potatoes in a now demolished care home in Aylesbury





Label roller thing with labels from Merrydown Cider Factory





Plus boxes and boxes of Shloer


----------



## RichardB

Large Lyle's Golden Syrup can found underground at Cults.




DSC_2792 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## TK421

Top Deck!


----------



## flava

Old shandy can found in the service tunnels at my local asylum


----------



## MD

anyone have any idea what this fellow was advertising ? 
i found him in the cellars of an old working mens club 






the bard by Mattdonut, on Flickr


----------



## V70

Zotez said:


> And to keep it urbex related, a set of pens I found in West Park + a load of 1980s/1990s atari amiga games! How sad.



Some of those games are real classics.. I actually just rekindled my past by completing Beneath a Steel Sky on the iPhone 

Love the bottle finds Seahorse. Amazing what can still turn up. I presume they are intact due to the fact they were most likely thrown into the sand dunes rather than hitting something hard.

Here's a few tobacco packets from a recent explore. Not sure how old they are but thought it would fit into this thread ok. The L&B seems to have sneaked in though..


----------



## Seahorse

MD said:


> anyone have any idea what this fellow was advertising ?
> i found him in the cellars of an old working mens club



Might this fit in? http://users.breathe.com/shakesbeer/BRWSHA.HTML


----------



## V70

From the basement of Lathallan House. Certainly a lot older than 15 years matured now. I wish I'd had a look at the dozens of other bottles in the cellar, most of which would probably be a lot older than this one.


----------



## JesterFromHell

Great thread!

As a total 90's kid I was pretty happy to find this at Bishopsgate Works, Birmingham:


----------



## V70

From a recent explore with Lost. Surprised he didn't already add this to the thread he started 




Golden Syrup by urbexplore.com, on Flickr


----------



## dizzydebs

ok ok who let you buggers into my kitchen???? making a note to myself ... time to clean my cupboards out!!


----------



## muppet

found these in a pillbox


----------



## dobbo79

*RAF Driffield*

Dont know if TK421 beat me to posting a pic of the good old Top Deck Can at RAF Driffield but here it is...Unopened too 




RAF Driffield - 24th April 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## V70

dobbo79 said:


> Dont know if TK421 beat me to posting a pic of the good old Top Deck Can at RAF Driffield but here it is...Unopened too



I wonder how well preserved it would have been in a sealed metal tin? 

It always amazes (and slightly discusts) me that some tinned fish have a shelf life of near enough a decade. I just can't imagine eating a fish that died that long ago!


----------



## themousepolice

right up my street this kinda stuff, im forever looking backwards, so much so ive got neck ache

80's Golden Wonder packet with a carton of orange juice inside it




100_2607 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

and an old assortment, not really food stuff i know but the snuff is just great and a little plaster tin by Taylors of Monton (is their factory still there ?) and an enamel weight sign





100_2698 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## Snips86x

escortmad79 said:


> Check out the ingredients! So simple & not an E number in sight



Nothing like todays then


----------



## Snips86x

mookster said:


> Plus boxes and boxes of Shloer



Did you try any of this - If its still sealed, it may still be good


----------



## maximus

What a brilliant thread....lots of fab pics!!!

Keep it going.

The old crisp packets and cans of drink bring back loads of memories.

Loooooved top deck shandy

Does anyone remember tudor crisps from the 70s/80s???? loved their spring onion flavoured ones,also does antone remember the hedgehog flavoured crisps from 83 0r 84??? vile things they were,they were actually pork fat flavoured.....didn't last very long!!!


----------



## sYnc_below

*Ogden's Guinea Gold Cigarettes c1930*





*Mackintosh's Creamy Rolls c1930*


----------



## themousepolice

*just a couple more*

yuk




100_2715 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

interesting, spray your recent burn? better try it on your carpet burns Fluffy 5518




100_2722 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## st33ly

Here's some that ive found:


----------



## themousepolice

*latest finds*

TRANSFORMERS - ROBOTS IN DIGUISE




100_2805 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

WHY BUY AN EXPENSIVE WASHING UP LIQUID WHEN ONE SQUIRT OF THIS WILL DO




100_2815 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## smiler

Found this recently,


----------



## waley_bean

I don't have an old food packet pics but I do remember when Rolos were 18p!! Yummy!


----------



## hamishsfriend

What a marvellous thread! Added below, a few from my 'collection'.


----------



## smiler

Came across these today in the middle of nowhere, they are embossed with the Cornwall Shield , and were made for Redruth Brewery and once contained Aerated Water, there was were a couple of dozen that I could see but none unbroken.


----------



## banshee

found some old signs.not sure what this ones for ?







have a drink then..



a fag


----------



## oldscrote

Hi Banshee the 'take no risks' sign is car related as the link shows.One recently realised £235 at auction.

http://www.petroliana.co.uk/View.asp?ID=1895


----------



## banshee

thanks and thanks again for a great link


----------



## themousepolice

wasnt sure how long supermarket chain Morrisons had been going and was suprised to find the date on this little jar was 1991. to me marmalade tatses the same wether fresh or 20 years old






100_2955 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

a selection of empty beer bottles.

the albright ale was a new one on my, an amalgamation of Allsops and Brighton brewerys once M&B had taken them over? and released onto the 70's public in a hope they would recognise the two brands ???? i dunno.



100_3060 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## Janey68

these were the best tasting cripsps ever i agree.............


----------



## RichardB

Old-school Coke can found in some woods when I was trying to find a mine.




DSC_6303 by RichardB5, on Flickr

I'm sure it's 25 years since Coke came in cans with a detachable ringpull so it's done well to survive so well outside.


----------



## theoss

glastonbury 2011 143 by theoss, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF

foz101 said:


> Will blurry old 80's Tennents do for now?



What a blast from the past! We used to dive around Oban a lot in the early 80s and the seabed on the approaches to the harbour beneath the route the Cal-Mac ferry used to take was littered with these Tennants "Sweethearts" cans, presumably chucked over the side. There was bugger all else down there of any consequence so we'd end up standing the cans up to create a trail. *sighs... shame we couldn't do something more constructive with our time really!


----------



## DrThompson

mookster said:


> found this packet in West Park today and thought of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> checked the dates on the back, best before October 1990!



Ha Ha

They were more pub snacks more than mainstream commercial crisps, if that makes any sense?

You tended to find them in social clubs or Bass houses


----------



## Richard Davies

DrThompson said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> They were more pub snacks more than mainstream commercial crisps, if that makes any sense?
> 
> You tended to find them in social clubs or Bass houses



The snack machine at my secondary school often had King Cut Groovers in it.


----------



## DrThompson

I don't doubt it, they were sort of cash and carry- type snacks that were bought wholesale.

I didn't have snack machines in my school, just a tuck shock, run by a fat, angry women whose sole purpose in life seemed to be to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## banshee

found this monster of an enamal sign a few years back,just found it in the shed today.not sure if i should risk getting the fine though ?




100mm x 62mm
and this pipe.ben nevis.cutty on it.not sure where i found this.


----------



## SaffronP

theoss said:


> glastonbury 2011 143 by theoss, on Flickr




Tinned kittens!!  That's certainly different.


----------



## theoss

Sorry, yes... it was part of the set in the little shop at Shangri-la, Glastonbury.


----------



## alex76

tinned kittens sounds lush nom nom nom....... hahaha


----------



## furstyferret81

DSC01728 by furstyferret81, on Flickr


----------



## PROSNIPER

this is a wicked thread 

" dullest thread " NO WAY ! keep um coming i love seeing all this stuff, in fact i have passed loads of stuff on the ground from old stuff and no i will see it in a different light


----------



## banshee

thought i had the babycham sorted for christmass,but the crate was long empty 




probably came from the same pub as this sign.going to put a plug on it next time i'm up there and hope it still lights up  




got a few falling down old sheds to rummage through yet


----------



## phill.d

Mothers ruin. by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## nelly

Stonehouse Asylum - Dartford - Kent


----------



## nelly

In a house called "Picardy" - Hertfordshire


----------



## phill.d

Tough as old boots! by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Ace5150

hydealfred said:


> A very old Fosters can - I wonder which Grand Prix it refers to



I have several of these Grand Prix cans. Fosters brought them out when the Australian Grand Prix were held, either in Adelaide or Melbourne. They were issued from 1986 to 1989.
So this can was from this era, about 23 years old.


----------



## mookster

Some from the Gipsie's Tent Inn


----------



## Ninja Kitten

love the sink full of tins!


----------



## Pincheck

it moved between visits 




sacramental still some left


----------



## napoleon solo

lost said:


> I found these gems today. Sorry if this is the dullest thread ever created, but I love stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3p! Ingredients: chicken fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you found?



Ahh, golden wonder...yummy and it shows how inflation just keeps rising and rising..great pics!!


----------



## napoleon solo

mookster said:


> Some from the Gipsie's Tent Inn


beautiful pics could see these on some qiurky posters!!


----------



## mookster

My favourite old food/drink item I've found while out in places...not saying where it is. If you know, don't say!

A bottle of Wolfschmidt Vodka, produced especially for the Paris Grand Prix of 1937.


----------



## oldscrote

I spent many years in the building trade and the following is all stuff I found behind walls ceilings and so on,The baccy tin was found in an attic that was having a loft conversion done and still had mouldy baccy in it,I could imagine the owner cursing and blaming his mates for the loss

1




2




3 This is worth a read, I like the bit about a 5 minute smoke also the sportsmanship bit at the bottom




4




5




6




7 Made of metal and rubber not the crap plastic ones you get today




8




9




10 playing cards I think they survived coz all three are jokers.




11Back in the days when money was real


----------



## vixil

*Dullest thread???*



lost said:


> I found these gems today. Sorry if this is the dullest thread ever created, but I love stuff like this
> 
> 
> What have you found?



Love this thread............nostalgia aint what it used to be!!
vixil


----------



## onthebusescrazy

my finds on my travels


----------



## Flexible

Cheating a bit here  Original signs, but they've been relocated.


----------



## Ninja Kitten

*Any ideas....*

Any ideas...


----------



## maximus

Ninja Kitten said:


> Any ideas...



Laxatives?!?


----------



## gingrove

Cartridges for ejecting an HB No.2 whatever that is - possibly something to do with an ejector seat? or for firing pencils? Did you open the cans? Were they at an RAF camp? Maybe some of our ex RAF members can be more helpful


----------



## tattooed

*Woman's Own*

Not food but I found this magazine in an old holiday cottage


----------



## ccolumbus

nelly said:


> In a house called "Picardy" - Hertfordshire



Oh man, I wish they still had these! I have cramps at night all the time! Loving the name too.


----------



## silverhatch

If this is youre thing check out Robert Opie Collection used to be based in gloucester now moved to notting hill....
they also print book on the subject.so see what was around as you were growing up


----------



## Stussy

Hope this counts as packaging etc, found on a recent explore, the Cambridge Rapist!! Saturday 4th October 1975




IMG_5585 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_5586 by StussyBMX, on Flickr


----------



## banshee

85 i think gin box.survived well under a stairs i recently cleared out.









i have a few old papers around somewhere but not a creepy as that Stussy !!


----------



## strokesboy21

Hope this works Both from a nightclub in plymouth 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## strokesboy21

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Silent Hill




----------



## wirelessmast

gingrove said:


> Cartridges for ejecting an HB No.2 whatever that is - possibly something to do with an ejector seat? or for firing pencils? Did you open the cans? Were they at an RAF camp? Maybe some of our ex RAF members can be more helpful



I'd agree with that, ejector cartridges. Could be ejector seat firing, but im not sure the term ejector would be used there, as the actual ejection is by staged rocket motors, the cartridge would be an electrically primed initiator. 'HB', hmm, doesnt ring a bell.

Im assuming these tins are empty? Can you post the full written details of the label? If you can i will cross post them to the IAA and see if one of the experts there can shed any light

Im inclinded to consider they might have been for ejecting countermeasures/flares etc.


----------



## Pebbles Star

*Yummy!*

Here is a packet that I found on one of the top floor corridors at Denbigh last year. Everyone I was with thought I was mad to photograph it, so i'm glad i'm not the only one who appreciates things like this!


----------



## Pebbles Star

And a milk carton found in the basement at Pool Parc a few weeks later!


----------



## richy142

great thread so far this. i'll have to have a look, and see what i got


----------



## daftoldgit

As a keen collector of old tins, I LOVE this thread!
The "garage" tins on the 1st page are gorgeous.. so are the enamel signs.
Thanks to all who put these pics up

(I haven't put pics of my tins up as they're bought from shops/ebay etc, so not really derelict-related)


----------



## daftoldgit

an unidentified tin found in a wiltshire underground quarry, the damp air's not been kind to it.




free picture hosting


----------



## The Archivist

Agricultural Chemicals by Broomwicks, on Flickr

Found in an abandoned shed, part of the grounds of a large early 20th century house in Surrey which became a school for young offenders after the War. The house is occupied, but the formal gardens are in a state of decay and heavily overgrown. All of them were full or nearly full.


----------



## Bones out

Prypyat


----------



## bigtip

*Nice*

some good pictures on here this may sound a little sad but i collect old cans some good ones on here tennent cans can be worth a fair few pounds.


----------



## mookster

One of my mates was stripping out an old caravan that had been stood for years and found dozens of jars of various pickles stowed away in the cupboards, these were just a handful of them!


----------



## oldscrote

Found a jar of pickled onions at the back of the cupboard with the use by date out 6 years previous they were the best pickles I've ever had.The reason for pickling is to preserve food so go. on I dare you, try one of they onions


----------



## TranKmasT

A few from various exploits.


----------



## BassBooster

The use-by date on these was in 1993.


----------



## Llamarama

Ninja Kitten said:


> Any ideas...



Looks like it could be flash powder for photography.

It's always shipped seperate and mixed only when needed. 1 tin is full of either magnesium or aluminium powder and the other of an oxidiser like Potassium Perchlorate.

It could also be flash composition from a theater as part of the special effects. Hope this helps


----------



## MrDan

hamishsfriend said:


>



Very interesting to see this as I work for the company, though they've dropped the J. now


----------



## Hendreforgan

lost said:


> I found these gems today. Sorry if this is the dullest thread ever created, but I love stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> History comes in all forms . . . and in this form seems a lot easier to destroy. But don't mention the "Golly Wogs" . . . I did once and didn't get away with it
Click to expand...


----------



## 12quidkidinnit

I had a student job at a branch of Gateway, before it became Somerfield etc. It was similar to Kwiksave, but with less cardboard chucked on the floor. 






I've got a B&H packet somewhere with none of that nanny state health warning rubbish on it. I'll take a picture of that when I find it again.


----------



## MrDan

I remember Gateway, never went inside one though. :/


----------



## ginger5092

Brilliant thread


----------



## Simonipswich

Found a couple of old maps, an old London Atlas and a Dunlop road map!


----------



## explorer101

I have 2 to share... though im sure there are more lurking someone. I love taking pics of old packets  




sweetcorn by theexplorer101, on Flickr




smash! by theexplorer101, on Flickr


----------



## MrDan

The following 4 photos were taken at the Royal Masonic school for boys (Check the report link in my signature)






I'm not sure how old this Sainsbury's bag is but I've been employed by them for 5 years and I've never seen these before


----------



## MrDan

Found the following at Beekeeper's Cottage - Report to follow shortly


----------



## mazexplorer

Love the fruit pastilles logo and 3p crisps! I had a pencil case with the same fruit pastilles logo on, loved it.


----------



## dale54

Walkers from the 90's


----------



## MrDan

Not so old, but still 8-9years+ 
Can anyone guess my most recent explore with sweet_pea, report to follow within the next week.


----------



## Paulytwotanks

lost said:


> I found these gems today. Sorry if this is the dullest thread ever created, but I love stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3p! Ingredients: chicken fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you found?



I think 3p was 1973 prices!


----------



## MrGruffy

I love old wrappers and stuff like that.


----------



## ZeaJane

I found these in Whistler, Canada, at a hidden "ghost town" as it's known. The Heinz ketchup still has sauce in the bottom!


----------



## Pilot

What a fantastic thread! Many memories here!


----------



## joanne_v

Totally loving this thread. I have shelves full of stuff found in barns around the farm I live on, luckily for me my family is friendly with the landlord. Hate to think of so much cool 'junk' being left unseen.


----------



## Badger

I still have Chemico grinding paste in my tool box like that.......


----------



## Paulytwotanks

banshee said:


> the best crisp flavour ever: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please make them again
> anyone any ideas on when the stopped doing them?



I once bought a box full of them in the early 1980's I loved them so much


----------



## MrDan

Can anyone shed any light on this Kellogg's ready to fry rice?!


----------



## oldscrote

MrDan said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this Kellogg's ready to fry rice?!
> 
> 
> All I can find is a record of a TV advert dated 1070
> 
> http://ftvdb.bfi.org.uk/sift/title/647812?view=release


----------



## paulboyowhite

There were some blasts from the past there 
Really enjoyed that


----------



## Jodee1kenobi

Have ya got a light boooy?!


Ovaltine light boy by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Sorry wrong pic.


----------



## banshee

found a few bits while working in a loft today. 









and thought i'd struck gold when i found this  


but alas it was empty


----------



## prettyvacant71

OMG have you been rootin about in my kitchen cupboards!!!

Love this kinda stuff, makes me smile


----------



## Sam Haltin

Walkers Crisps do a Marmite flavour. The nearest you will get to Kelloggs Ready-to-Fry rice is one of Uncle Ben's rices or a Tefal Rice Cooker, a Wok, Sushi rice and olive oil. Ovaltine still do Ovaltine Light, I have one in my cupboard. That's a cheap Baked Alaska, you can still get one in the supermarkets but a Chocolate one I have never seen. Except this one with chocolate sauce. BBC Food - Recipes - Baked Alaska with hot chocolate sauce


----------



## Boop_2412

As a millennial, this is awesome to see! Totally unfamiliar, but somehow still nostalgic. I love it. Found some fab old cider bottles in a farmhouse a few weeks ago that had the same feel


----------



## J_a_t_33

Let's get this old gem of a thread going again shall we? 

From an old timewarp house in Ibiza:
Ancient tobacco






Medicine bottle





Pills





Jars of Garbanzos (Chickpeas) in another old ruin in Ibiza









And a few bits from a house in the Isle of Man:


----------



## Foxylady

Those are really nice, Jay. Love the old bottle on the second photo. Good to see you as well.


----------



## J_a_t_33

Hey Foxy! Thanks, great to see you here too! It's been really nice getting stuck back in


----------



## Gibbo




----------



## banshee

found a nice old plasters box today


----------

